# Opinions?



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a spin off from my "you know you have a problem when" thread over in horse talk. As of yet, I have not heard back from the 16 y/o girl one way or the other. Just some opinions, confo critiques where you can, etc. I'm on the market for a trail horse primarily, but if I can branch out into some sort of english or western event, that would also be nice.

Quarter Horse For Sale, Florida, Polk City
I think this is the same bay gelding lol.....no price listed, and that video just does not make him look like a "buy me" kinda horse. His trot is cute but his canter looks like a disaster waiting to happen.

Quarter Horse For Sale, Florida, Brooksville
I like the look of this girl, even though I think she looks a little round.

Paint Horse For Sale, Florida, Loxahatchee
That guy looks alright, but he also sounds to me like he'd be a NIGHTMARE if he isn't worked all of the time, which is what Ice does right now....

Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Florida, Fort Pierce
For an 18 year old, he looks GOOD! And I do love my TBs.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Quarter Horse For Sale, Florida, Polk City
> 
> Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Florida, Fort Pierce


 
I like both of these horses. I don't see anything in teh bay horses canter that looks disasterous. It's maybe a little fast but nothing unsafe. If the old TB is as advertised then that might be just the right horse for you, although it doesn't give you very long untill you could have some age related problems. If it's in your budget go ride the bay horse and see how you like him.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm just not used to how QH's move. Surprisingly I've never ridden one. I went to go back and watch the vide again, and its not there anymore? Maybe I'm just tired and can't find it.

On the bright side, if he were to act like a bird brain, it wouldn't be a long way to the ground  Since I'm working off so much of my board, he _could_ be in my budget with a few months worth of paychecks.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the second Quarter horse... QH's are great for trail work sure footed and hardy and generally low maintenance. TB'S can be just the opposite and cost a fair bit to keep feed up to in the Winter. just my opinion good luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually like all 4. However (depending on how big you are) 14'1 (for the 3rd one) is way too little. I liked 1 and 2 the most. TB is cute, but I'm opposite to you - I don't like TB movement (too bumpy in my taste  ).


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm only 5'2, but I'm a lot of leg....depending on how round he is to sit on, I should be alright?


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

bump, anyone else?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the first QH (out of Polk City) or the TB. The other two might be ok, but there isn't really a good confo shot for either of them to say much that way. The video isn't working for me, either. The age of the TB would put him second on my list, but if he's had good care in the past he could have some good years left in him. 

The paint sounds like fun for a really hardcore trail/low level endurance rider, but I agree that it sounds like if he's left in the pasture 5 days a week he could be a handful when he is ridden. It looks like he could use a little muscle as well, especially around that hind end.

I can't say much about the mare from the pics, but she does look a tad butt-high anyway, and has the highest "temperament rating" of the bunch. I'd say personally that she would be my last choice of this group.

As far as height goes, I'm 5'2 and ride a 14.1 hand horse of fairly average "thickness", and I don't feel uncomfortable, the horse moves well and easily, and I've been told that we match well. My sister is about 5'9, all legs, and rides a 14.3 hand QH very comfortably. 

Happy Horse Hunting!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

As a former pony hunter I literally _cringed_ when I saw the height 14.3 hh.

Anyway, I think my favorite is the TB and they tend to age well, so 18-20 isn't really bad. I know TBs that still jumping 3'3" course soundly, without maintenance into their 20's. My second favorite is the chestnut mare. She looks nice and solid and though there aren't any conformation shots, she looks well put together and definitely well kept.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Based on appearance alone, I like the sorrel mare best, but based on description, I think the TB sounds just right for what you are looking for. A been there, done that kind of guy that's going to make an ideal trail mount, and still be able to jazz up and have some fun if you want to do some discipline specific kinds of things. I agree the bay paint sounds like a horse that needs a daily job and probably wont be suitable for just weekend riding. The first horse looks nice, but I tend to avoid ads where they don't give any further description on the horses.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Third horse has been sold!

I really like the bay QH gelding, number 1.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, we'll see what happens, I'm leasing out my current gelding on a partial lease, so I either have the choice of selling him to the current girl (she was originally interested in buying him, but keeping him at the current facility), or keeping him, or picking up a second horse. But who knows.


----------

